# bengal review



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice review but I do belive " Man Law" is in effect and this post is worthless with out a pic of that lean mean shooting machine:thumb:


----------



## bhorschel (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm not really sure how to upload pics. Can someone point me in the right direction. I'd love to share my bow with you.


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

I have waited until I have used my 07 Bengal to give a review since I wanted to use it in hunting situations and shoot a couple thousand arrows through it first. I have to say that it is a fine arrow slinger. It is a little heavier than my older Mathews that it replaced but I personally believe that it helped me hold on target better. The bow has performed flawlessly for me and I am extremely happy with it in every aspect. I practice out to 60 yards and am shooting better than I ever have. Nothing but good things so far!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

bhorschel said:


> I'm not really sure how to upload pics. Can someone point me in the right direction. I'd love to share my bow with you.


Sure can here you go....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=284050


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice thanks for the report PS. I have those same sights with the .019 pins and they are awesome Badbow


----------



## Soilarch (Apr 15, 2007)

Never noticed *excessive* tooling marks on my cams, but I'd have to second everything else in your review. Cable-guard gave me a good scare the first time it went camping with me...but it (rust-powder) wiped right off. I have her cranked down to about 74# and it still feels lighter than my old Mathews Feathermax did at 60#. I think this is too would be heavy for me if it were anything other than hunting/rec bow because groups drop off noticeably after about 20 arrows.

All in all I just still can't believe I got all this for well less than $400!!!


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*Bengal impression*

Bow draws nice and shoots smooth, but the break off is so high (17lb holding weight at 72lbs) the thing allows me to throw arrows left and right 1-2 inches all the time. It is not fast either. 370 gr arrow 290 fps at 30 in draw, slower than my instinct. Mine is an 06 and does not have the draw stop on the Mpro, is that the difference? Like how the bow looks and feels but do not like the left and right issues. Oh well guess I will just keep trying. LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*07 Bengal here*

I have one with the black m-pro cams with no draw stop..It was a special order at 50-65lbs .But, who ever order it did not pick it up from the shop. So, I bought it . I was thinking I don't really want to shoot a 70lb bow any more ..However, the m-pro cams are so smooth that it feels like you are drawing much less weight . As for the hold over ,it is just right to me .I can hold it back for a few minutes waiting on that deer or turkey to take another step . If I need to ..I love this bow and I have owned many other brand bows But, I have always been more accurate with Martins..Here is a picture of the turkey I took with it last week ..


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree the Bengal is a Excellent bow. Dont let the price fool you, you get all the same Quality you would get in a Pro Series Martin. The M-Pro cam like you stated is silky smooth.Should bring you many yrs of great shooting! Congradulations.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Elk4me said:


> I agree the Bengal is a Excellent bow. Dont let the price fool you, you get all the same Quality you would get in a Pro Series Martin. The M-Pro cam like you stated is silky smooth.Should bring you many yrs of great shooting! Congradulations.



The Bengal is a great little shooter.


----------



## timbob (Jul 3, 2007)

*Cheetah*

I just found a Cheetah package for a good price, sounds like it would be a good investment. Any thoughts?


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

My son owns an 06 model and he absolutley loves it (so does his dad! I just wish we were the same draw length). I'm hoping to get one as soon as the tax refund comes in. Hopefully nothing wil rip or tear around here and gobble it up. I've been saying this for two years and it seems I never get my turn at my share of the budget. I could take the money from my hunting savings account, but I'm trying to buy all the gear my son and I need to get started in duck hunting. We didn't have anything, not even shotguns. 
I think I am just going to surprise her with one. I think sometimes its better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission. It looks like I'll have to take that route to "get er done".


----------



## doebuggy (Apr 21, 2007)

funny i didn't know their were any other bows made.:wink:


----------



## Korak (Oct 15, 2008)

I came home with a new Bengal yesterday. I had been in the shop the day before and picked it up. It drew so much smoother than my PSE Triton I was impressed. My Triton was set at 54lb and the Bengal is 60. The bengal feels quite abit lighter. Another plus was that when I picked the Bengal up it was already set at my draw, 26".
I was going to do some more sighting today but unforecast bad weather has changed that. I will chrono at that time. The PSE was 223fps at 26" with a 350gr arrow.


----------

